# AsRock Dual SATA2 - Windows 7 Treiber



## Lukecheater (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi, 
 Ich hab mir Windows 7 (64bit) gekauft und würde gerne wissen welche Treiber ich da installieren soll, da es von AsRock nur Treiber bis Windows XP gibt!

 thx für Antwort


----------



## Herbboy (22. Oktober 2009)

nur XP? das ist ganz schlecht...


 schau mal bei ASrock, welchen chipsatz das hat. dann kannst du beim chipsatzhersteller nachsehen, ob es da vista oder soigar 7 treiber gibt.

 dann müßte man halt noch rausfinden, was für andere onboarddinge es gibt, zB sound, und auch da beim hersteller der komponente schauen...


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Oktober 2009)

ich hab mal nach dem via pt880 chipsatz gesucht, aber im Internet wird unter den Betriebssystemen nur Windows 98 bis xp angegeben, kein vista oder 7. Was soll ich jetzt machen? 7 hab ich schon draufgespielt und es funktioniert auch relativ gut.


----------



## Onlinestate (22. Oktober 2009)

Also hier http://de.viatech.com/de/suppo... gibts Treiber für Vista 64bit. Sowohl Chipsatz (PT880), als auch SATA-RAID.


----------



## Lukecheater (22. Oktober 2009)

cool, vielen dank!!


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Oktober 2009)

ok, da gibts jetzt doch Probleme. Wenn ich da n Treiber runterlade, dann wird mir kurz vorm installieren immer gesagt, dass der Installationsassistent keine unterstützte hardware findet!!!!


----------



## onliner (24. Oktober 2009)

hier stand blödsinn.....


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Oktober 2009)

was?


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ok, da gibts jetzt doch Probleme. Wenn ich da n Treiber runterlade, dann wird mir kurz vorm installieren immer gesagt, dass der Installationsassistent keine unterstützte hardware findet!!!!


   Das kommt daher, weil dein Board keinen Via-Chipsatz hat, sondern einen ULi.
  ULi Electronics Inc wurde von NVidia gekauft, daher gibt's Treiber zu ULi-Chipsätzen zB hier: www.nvidia.com/page/uli_drivers.html 




Lukecheater schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich hab mir Windows 7 (64bit) gekauft und würde gerne wissen welche
> Treiber ich da installieren soll, da es von AsRock nur Treiber bis
> ...


   Ich habe ein Asrock 939DUAL-VSTA (auch mit ULi-Chipsatz) und Win7 Pro 64bit. Ich musste KEINE Treiber zusätzlich installieren.
 Das einzige Problem war, dass Onboard-LAN nicht erkannt wurde und Treiber gesucht wurden, die nicht im obigen verlikten Treiberpaket vorhanden sind.
 Daher blieb mir nur die Lösung, eine alte Netzwerkkarte (CNet irgentwas) einzubauen, welche von Win7 sofort erkannt wurde. Darüber konnte ich dann das Windows-Update durchführen und der Treiber für das ULi-Onboard-Lan wurde gefunden und installiert. Zusatz-NIC flog wieder raus. Ende. Klappt.


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Oktober 2009)

ok, ich hatte eigentlich auch das Gefühl keine Treiber installieren zu müssen, aber da ich jetzt in 2 Tagen hin und wieder mal n Absturz erlebt hatte und PES 2008 auch iwie nit so richtig rund lief dachte ich mir dass ich da mir lieber nochmal Treiber runterlade


----------



## Lukecheater (24. Oktober 2009)

MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:


> Lukecheater schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ok, da gibts jetzt doch Probleme. Wenn ich da n Treiber runterlade, dann wird mir kurz vorm installieren immer gesagt, dass der Installationsassistent keine unterstützte hardware findet!!!!
> ...


 bist du dir mit dem Chipsatz sicher? auf der Verpackung meines Mainboards steht: VIA PT880 Pro/PT880 Ultra + VIA VT8237S chipsets


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (24. Oktober 2009)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> MiffiMoppelchen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Lukecheater schrieb:
> ...


 Nein, sicher bin ich nicht, da ich nur eine fixe Suche per Google nach ""AsRock Dual SATA2"gemacht habe. Da steht dann meistens was von ULi.

 Hier www.asrock.com/support/download.asp gibt's aber auch noch "4CoreDual-SATA2", was in der Tat einen Via-Chipsatz hat.

 Ist halt der Nachteil, wenn man unzureichende Informationen hat...


----------



## Lukecheater (26. Oktober 2009)

ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ständig n Bluescreen kommt. das dumme is dass ich den nit schnell genug lesen kann bevor er weggeht. Es könnte sein dass es so n Bluescreen wie der von Angel28 ist (siehe anderen Thread). Ich hatte heute mal vollständig formatiert und Windows nochmal neu draufgemacht. Ich kann diesen 4 in 1 Chipsatz Treiber von VIA aber einfach nich installieren, da laut Installationsassistent "keine passende Komponente für die aktuelle Plattform gefunden werden kann".

 Habt ihr irgendne Idee was man da machen kann?

 Herbboy hat was von nem nicht kompatiblen Virentool gesprochen. Ich hoffe doch mal dass mein Avira AntiVir Security Suite mit Windows 7 kompatibel is!


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2009)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Herbboy hat was von nem nicht kompatiblen Virentool gesprochen. Ich hoffe doch mal dass mein Avira AntiVir Security Suite mit Windows 7 kompatibel is!


 schalt das doch einfach mal ne weile ab - solang du da nicht grad irgendwas bewußt installierst aus einer nicht 100% seriösen quelle und nicht auf dubiose internetseiten gehst, kann da auch unmöglich ein virus plötzlicvh aktiv werden. 


 wegen der treiber: für win7 gibt es da keine extra treiber - vlt. sind die schon in win7 dabei, weil die eh nicht mehr geupdatet werden müssen ?


----------



## HanFred (26. Oktober 2009)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt das Problem, dass ständig n Bluescreen kommt. das dumme is dass ich den nit schnell genug lesen kann bevor er weggeht.


   das kann man umgehen.
  rechtsklick auf computer | eigenschaften | erweiterte systemeinstellungen (links) | erweitert | einstellungen unter "starten und wiederherstellen" | haken neben "automatisch neustart durchführen" entfernen

  danach sollte der bluescreen stehen bleiben.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Oktober 2009)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Lukecheater schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Herbboy hat was von nem nicht kompatiblen Virentool gesprochen. Ich hoffe doch mal dass mein Avira AntiVir Security Suite mit Windows 7 kompatibel is!
> ...


 also bezüglich der Treiber hatte ich eigentlich auch das Gefühl dass ich da nichts mehr installieren muss, da eigentlich alles relativ reibungslos läuft, bis auf den Bluescreen halt.


----------



## Lukecheater (27. Oktober 2009)

also, beim den letzten bluescreens stand immer nur, dass ich mal installierte hardware überprüfen soll ob die ordnungsgemäß funktioniert oder sowas in der Art und das hier ist die technische Information die dabei stand:

 STOP: 0x0000000A
 (0x0000000000000050,
  0x0000000000000002,
  0x0000000000000001,
  0xFFFFF8000298AABF)


 In der ersten Reihe zwischen den Klammern stand immer was anderes


----------



## usopia (28. Oktober 2009)

wie heißt das MB denn nun genau? Ich habe nämlich auch noch ein "Asrock 939Dual-Sata2" und das hat definitiv einen ULI-Chipsatz:
www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp
 Hast du denn mittlerweile die VIA-Treiber schon installiert oder treten die Probleme so auf?


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Oktober 2009)

also der Name ist 4core Dual SATA2, und es ist definitiv ein VIA Chipsatz. Das Dumme ist nur, dass sich die vista 64bit Treiber nicht richtig installieren lassen, weil der Computer sich oftmals dann während der Installation aufhaängt, oder nach dem Neustart einfach n bluescreen (system_service_exception) anzeigt und ich dann ne Systemwiederherstellung machen muss


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

ich hab ja gesagt: vlt. sind die treiber schon in win7 integriert, dann musst du da nix neu installieren. vista ist ja schon deutlich älter, damals waren die treiber für halbwegs aktuelle boards natürlich noch nicht in vista integriert, daher gibt es für vista extra treiber als download. bei win7 aber könnten die halt eh schon dabei sein.


----------



## Lukecheater (28. Oktober 2009)

so ich hab jetzt ma nochmal speedfan installiert und sehe, dass bei den beiden Core Temperaturen meines E4500 eine Flamme abgebildet ist. Die Temperaturen sind so im mittleren 50er Bereich. Ist das zu heiß, sollte ich vllt die Wärmeleitpaste mal erneuern?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2009)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> so ich hab jetzt ma nochmal speedfan installiert und sehe, dass bei den beiden Core Temperaturen meines E4500 eine Flamme abgebildet ist. Die Temperaturen sind so im mittleren 50er Bereich. Ist das zu heiß, sollte ich vllt die Wärmeleitpaste mal erneuern?


 kannst du machen. unter 60 sollte der PC allerdings noch keine fehler produzieren, aber vlt. war er ja im moment der fehler kurz zu heiß. paste aber nur ganz dünn, so dass du grad so die schrift des CPUkerns noch siehst oder grad so nicht mehr siehst.

 vlt. sitzt auch der kühler nicht korrekt. 

 bekommt den CPUkühler denn auch genug luft, also nicht zuviele kabel usw. im weg?


----------



## Lukecheater (29. Oktober 2009)

wie isn das mit der alten paste? in nem anderen thread hatte ich mal gelesen, dass man die mit nagellackentferner oder ähnlichem runtermachen soll. reicht da nicht einfach mit papier n bisschen runterwischen? ich würd nämlich ungern an der CPU mit Nagellackentferner rumhantieren.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Oktober 2009)

ja, putz die einfach mit etwas küchenpapier runter, die muss auch nicht 100% sauber werden. nur wenn die reste schon sehr hart sind und kaum abgehen, muss man weitersehen.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Oktober 2009)

so, ich hab jetzt gestern meinen PC mal aufgemacht , n bisschen Staub gewischt, Stecker geprüft, ob se richtig sitzen, Grafikkarte und RAM abgezogen und nochmal reingesteckt und ich hab nochmal neue Wärmeleitpaste auf meine CPU gemacht ( jetzt isse im Schnitt 10° kälter). 
 Danach hab ich bis grade eben 18 Stunden lang den Memtest86+ laufen lassen, mit dem Ergebnis (22 Pass,       0 Error).
 Ich denke ich mach mal die aktuellste BIOS Version drauf. Sollte ich da irenwas beachten? Wenn man BIOS Versionen Patched, dann immer nacheinander, oder kann man da welche überspringen ohne dass das zu Problemen führt?


----------



## HanFred (30. Oktober 2009)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> Wenn man BIOS Versionen Patched, dann immer nacheinander, oder kann man da welche überspringen ohne dass das zu Problemen führt?


   die patched man nicht, man ersetzt sie komplett. und deshalb kannst du auch gleich die aktuellste version verwenden, was ich generell auch empfehle. betas auf eigene gefahr, haben mir aber auch schon helfen können (bezüglich kompatibilität mit neuerer hardware). 
 beachten solltest du die warnungen des herstellers. der strom darf während des flashvorgangs auf keinen fall unterbrochen werden. und nach dem flash musst du ggf. die einstellungen erneut anpassen.


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Oktober 2009)

so, gibt trotzdem noch Fehler. Bevor jetzt mal nochmal nachschaue, ob man da mit Treibern was machen kann, wäre es da auch möglich zum testen ne Grafikkarte zu bestellen?(bei alternate is doch 14 Tage uneungeschränktes Rückgaberecht)


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

wie oft hast du denn überhaupt abstürze? vlt musst du nur dein RAM im BIOS selber umstellen. bei DDR2 hast du zB vom mainboard aus immer 1.8V als spannung. viele riegel sind aber für 2 bis 2.2V vorgesehen. 

 ne andere graka könntest du natürlich testen, aber nur wenn die >40€ kostet, kannst du die auch kostenfrei wieder zurücksenden, und ich weiß nicht, ob die dir nicht ein bisschen was vom preis abziehen, wenn zB bei den kontakten, die in den slot kommen, leichte kratzer erkennbar sind.


 ps: BIOS-update für das board wär vlt. noch ne möglichkeit?


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Oktober 2009)

BIOS update wurde schon heute morgen vorgenommen und hat nichts gebracht, die Abstürze kommen unregelmäßig und es kommt auch nicht immer gleich ein Bluescreen, sondern oftmals bleibt er einfach nur hängen.
 Das mit RAM werd ich ma gleich ausprobieren!


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Oktober 2009)

wobei ich hier gerade sehe, dass adata 1,8 V (+/- 1V) als Spannung vorgibt.

 http://www.adata.com.tw/de/product_show.php?ProductNo=AD2667U

 Soll ich vllt trotzdem die Spannung erhöhen oder würde dass Schäden nach sich ziehen?


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

nö, wenn der für 1.8 gedacht is, dann lass den auch so. was du aber machen kannst: wenn der CL4 hat, dann stell mal auf Cl5 um - FALLS es am RAM liegt, wär das stabiler.


 ansonsten weiß ich auch nicht mehr... asrock galten früher halt als "billig", vlt. ist das board einfach nicht so 100% ausgereift...?  wenn nix hilft, würde ICH windows neu installieren, dann erstmal nur LAN-treiber drauf, windowsupdates, dann direkt nur die neuesten board, grafik, soundtreiber. und zusatzkarten erst am schluss einbauen, außer grafikkarte,


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Oktober 2009)

was genau verstehst du unter "Zusatzkarten" ? Meine WLAN-Karte brauch ich ja fürs Internet direkt am Anfang


----------



## Lukecheater (30. Oktober 2009)

http://www.pcgames.de/aid,6984... 

  ich bin jetzt mal ganz zufällig hierrübergestolpert und würde von euch mal gerne wissen, ob das ein Grund für Fehler sein könnte. 

 falls ich es nicht erwähnt hatte: GraKa ist die 1950pro


----------



## Herbboy (30. Oktober 2009)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> http://www.pcgames.de/aid,6984...
> 
> ich bin jetzt mal ganz zufällig hierrübergestolpert und würde von euch mal gerne wissen, ob das ein Grund für Fehler sein könnte.
> 
> falls ich es nicht erwähnt hatte: GraKa ist die 1950pro


 nee, da geht es eher um ansprüche, FALLS was nicht klappt...  ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es daran liegt. ganz auschließen kann man es aber nicht...

 vlt. wird die graka ja auch zu heiß? is ja schon älter, da könnte die kühlleistung runtergehen... 


 und wegen der WLAN-karte: sind auch da die treiber aktuell? kannst du nicht wenigstens fürs installieren per kabel online gehen?


----------



## nikiburstr8x (31. Oktober 2009)

Lukecheater schrieb:


> was genau verstehst du unter "Zusatzkarten" ? Meine WLAN-Karte brauch ich ja fürs Internet direkt am Anfang


   TV-Karten, extra Soundkarten / Netzwerkkarten und solch Gedöns.


----------

